# K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Toro Cigar Review - Good smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great look, great smell prelight. Foot smells like a cigar shop, wrapper like hay. Cut nice, firm. Lit easy. Perfect draw. 1st third doesn't h...

Read the full review here: K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Toro Cigar Review - Good smoke


----------

